

Fix HTTPS by replacing certificates with a block chain? - BestVPNposts
https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/14473/fix-https-by-replacing-certificates-with-a-blockchain/

======
davidgerard
Secure web browsing corrupted by corporations and the NSA? Fix it by replacing
certificates with a blockchain! I'm sure the NSA can't possibly amass more
hashing power than anyone else who would care.

Whoever else that would be; presumably the incentive is an altcoin. Bitcoin is
working out badly enough, with consolidation of mining and miners hovering
around equilibrium.

In what way is this not a terrible idea and an excuse to use the buzzword
"blockchain"?

